# New 7-String Jeff Loomis Jackson Signature



## Emperoff (Jan 26, 2022)

Not a Kelly, as was to be expected, but pretty cool. This is completely based on his Custom Shop Soloist we've seen him use in clinics and recent videos (but without the weird headstock logo):





















Price is 1700$ and is made in Korea. Considering current prices of Indonesian guitars from Ibanez and Ltd being around 2000$, I'd say Jackson scored here. The Wildcard Korean models are getting rave reviews, so we'll see how it goes.

Video of the CS USA version in action:


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2022)

Well, it's cool, if a couple of years too late for me.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 26, 2022)

One day Jackson will figure out how to make their 7 string headstock not look dumb


----------



## sleewell (Jan 26, 2022)

that looks hot!!!


----------



## sleewell (Jan 26, 2022)

StevenC said:


> One day Jackson will figure out how to make their 7 string headstock not look dumb




i dont mind the one above but they do have these which are pretty cool too


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2022)

StevenC said:


> One day Jackson will figure out how to make their 7 string headstock not look dumb


the wr7 pulls it off. Soloists and rhoads always look ridiculous with 7 string headstocks.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 26, 2022)

The headstock whine again? Back to 2010!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 26, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the wr7 pulls it off. Soloists and rhoads always look ridiculous with 7 string headstocks.


The SSO SL2H-7 run from a few years ago got it right because the headstock and logo were the right size. Every other time Jackson does it they make one or both of those mistakes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2022)

StevenC said:


> The SSO SL2H-7 run from a few years ago got it right because the headstock and logo were the right size. Every other time Jackson does it they make one or both of those mistakes.


The WR7 has a much smaller headstock (mine is only slightly bigger than my 6 string jackson headstock) compared to the soloist 7 i tried recently. I don't know why they don't just use the smaller headstock across the board for their 7 strings tbh. The monarkh 7 headstocks are also pretty massive. So much wasted space on them


----------



## Avedas (Jan 26, 2022)

I hadn't seen that video before. Jeff is still shred god as usual. That camera work is god awful though, and that monitor angle looks like instant neck strain.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 26, 2022)

StevenC said:


> One day Jackson will figure out how to make their 7 string headstock not look dumb



Well, they've had that absolutely abysmal reverse headstock for decades now, so I am skeptical.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 26, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Well, they've had that absolutely abysmal reverse headstock for decades now, so I am skeptical.


And they keep using the Pablo headstock on 7s that don't say Misha or Chris, and on all 8 strings.

How did Jackson go from having the coolest headstock to it being a dealbreaker?


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2022)

Now he just needs to find a decent band


----------



## olejason (Jan 26, 2022)

Looks good to me. I like the giant headstock, looks brutal.


----------



## Thesius (Jan 26, 2022)

Wtf is that wonky ass headstock


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 26, 2022)

That's basically.... basic. No real fun here


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 26, 2022)

It looks like an 8 string sized headstock on a 7, but other than that it looks cool.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 26, 2022)

Thesius said:


> Wtf is that wonky ass headstock



Broken hockey stick? No problem just grab the new Loomis Jackson 

Jokes aside, I like the guitar. I was wondering when Jackson would mass produce a 7 string guitar that he's known for.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 26, 2022)

Ruined by that headstock IMHO. They have a smaller one for 7-strings. Very strange that they didn't use it here.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 26, 2022)

Strong dejà vu @ the headstock comments. Same deal as when they SLAT3-7 was released. You guys are never happy with anything 

Seriously guys, look at the tuners. They're super close and the tip starts right above the last one ends. It literally can't be smaller. Compare it to the headstock of the SLAT3-7. It's WAY slimmer.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## MrWulf (Jan 26, 2022)

To repeat what I said in the Jackson/Charvel thread, the fact that the headstock isnt reversed is a C R I M E


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 26, 2022)

They did this because of me.

Guess I gotta buy it now.


----------



## Perge (Jan 26, 2022)

Interesting, wonder if this was a pre pro model. Fishmans and a more carved top.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 26, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Strong dejà vu @ the headstock comments. Same deal as when they SLAT3-7 was released. You guys are never happy with anything
> 
> Seriously guys, look at the tuners. They're super close and the tip starts right above the last one ends. It literally can't be smaller. Compare it to the headstock of the SLAT3-7. It's WAY slimmer.


Why do the WR7s have a smaller headstock then? And why is the logo tiny too?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 26, 2022)

@Emperoff the headstock definitely can be smaller. They have another design where I think the low B is nearly straight pull to the tuner from the nut, and that design ends up much more compact.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2022)

Just came back to this thread to say that headstock is enormous and I used to think people were whining but no. The people are right. Give the people what they want.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 26, 2022)

After Petrucci’s shovel, we now have the Loomis hockey stick

If I’d get to design a signature, I would make it look like a rake to keep the trend going.


----------



## Estilo (Jan 26, 2022)

US$1,700 is not a bad priced compared to LTD as mentioned, but I get the impression that had he stuck with Schecter, the price could've been even lower.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 26, 2022)

I wonder if you’ll need extra long high E strings to make it around the tuning peg.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 26, 2022)

cardinal said:


> @Emperoff the headstock definitely can be smaller. They have another design where I think the low B is nearly straight pull to the tuner from the nut, and that design ends up much more compact.


Absolutely the CS shop 7 run that went through matts back around 2011-12 had very "Normal" sized headstocks. I don't know why they use these "Bass" headstocks on the imports, looks horrid , although my old Slat-3 76 ripped, I kind of regret selling it


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 26, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Strong dejà vu @ the headstock comments. Same deal as when they SLAT3-7 was released. You guys are never happy with anything
> 
> Seriously guys, look at the tuners. They're super close and the tip starts right above the last one ends. It literally can't be smaller. Compare it to the headstock of the SLAT3-7. It's WAY slimmer.


Ed Bighead over here.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 26, 2022)

BigViolin said:


> They did this because of me.
> 
> Guess I gotta buy it now.


I did... 

Preordered it with the quickness.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm holding a 1st run Jackson SL7 Pro (the matte black one). The headstock on that Loomis doesn't look much larger than this one. But I guess we'll see when it shows up.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 27, 2022)

cardinal said:


> @Emperoff the headstock definitely can be smaller. They have another design where I think the low B is nearly straight pull to the tuner from the nut, and that design ends up much more compact.



You guys are grossly understimating the value of a large headstock. It's very effective against singers, whom have the nasty habit of being always in the way. After a couple of hits against it, they learn the lesson. Trust me! 

I love watching people overreacting. 
For shits'n giggles I measured the headstocks of my four Jacksons. They're all 9x21cm, except the SLAT3-7 (which is 23cm long).


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 27, 2022)

One thing I notice with the loomis sig vs my old WR7 is on the WR7 the 7th string was pulled up and to the left whereas on the loomis the 7th string is pulled straight up. Wonder if it's just a slightly different shape for that.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 27, 2022)

Still kinda want one of these. Love the full shark fins.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2022)

cardinal said:


> Still kinda want one of these. Love the full shark fins.



This. I think they did a great job making these classy as hell. I’d be lying if I said I wouldn’t prefer the headstock a slightly smaller size, but it really doesn’t bother me much. The proportions with the logo and everything are leagues better than when they first put out those SLAT 7s. 

As a huge Loomis fanboy I’ve always wanted one of his sigs, but the OG McMaple put me off, and then I just never got around to grabbing the updated JL7. This being a soloist though is right up my alley


----------



## cardinal (Jan 27, 2022)

Tree said:


> This. I think they did a great job making these classy as hell. I’d be lying if I said I wouldn’t prefer the headstock a slightly smaller size, but it really doesn’t bother me much. The proportions with the logo and everything are leagues better than when they first put out those SLAT 7s.
> 
> As a huge Loomis fanboy I’ve always wanted one of his sigs, but the OG McMaple put me off, and then I just never got around to grabbing the updated JL7. This being a soloist though is right up my alley


Yeah, I quite like it and have been considering getting a true 7-string shredder (my main guitars don't have fully floating locking trems). But a used RG7 is such a reliable thing, so I dunno. This thing's wonky headstock might just push me to something else.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2022)

cardinal said:


> But a used RG7 is such a reliable thing, so I dunno. This thing's wonky headstock might just push me to something else.



I’m an even larger Ibby fanboy than I am a Loomis one, so that’s a very fair point 

Still, there’s just something so appealing about this to me. Maybe it’s because my first “real” guitar was a black DK2. I’ve just always loved a good, subdued black soloist style Jackson.


----------



## Amer Alameddine (Jan 27, 2022)

That matte black back is so damn cool.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 27, 2022)

sleewell said:


> i dont mind the one above but they do have these which are pretty cool too



That's the headstock I chose for my 7-string Kelly, also the same reversed direction. I don't care what anyone says I love the look. Jackson calls it the AT1 headstock.


----------



## Robslalaina (Jan 27, 2022)

I'll wait for other pictures before I decide if I want one or not. If the forearm contour is as narrow and 'vertical' as it often is on Soloists or say older Caparisons I'm out. Those things almost feel like playing a Telecaster since my forearm misses the contour completely both when sitting and standing.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 27, 2022)

Rev2010 said:


> That's the headstock I chose for my 7-string Kelly, also the same reversed direction. I don't care what anyone says I love the look. Jackson calls it the AT1 headstock.



It's a good thing you chose that headstock. If you had chosen the regular inline I'd probably have broken into your house already


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> One thing I notice with the loomis sig vs my old WR7 is on the WR7 the 7th string was pulled up and to the left whereas on the loomis the 7th string is pulled straight up. Wonder if it's just a slightly different shape for that.



It is. I guarantee you they have complaints about the strings pulling out of the nut with the smaller headstock. I know someone at Jackson mentioned it to me. I had the original Japanese SLAT3-7, and this one is small by comparison.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2022)

kmanick said:


> Absolutely the CS shop 7 run that went through matts back around 2011-12 had very "Normal" sized headstocks. I don't know why they use these "Bass" headstocks on the imports, looks horrid , although my old Slat-3 76 ripped, I kind of regret selling it



If it had had an arm contour a la the Broderick, I'd still have mine. It was a killer guitar that played great, but the tele-style edge and recessed Floyd in combination made it uncomfortable to play for me (though I tried, as you can see in my avatar.)


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2022)

Rev2010 said:


> That's the headstock I chose for my 7-string Kelly, also the same reversed direction. I don't care what anyone says I love the look. Jackson calls it the AT1 headstock.



Except when they call it the SLS headstock like it does on my CS build sheet.  Mine's not reversed, but it *is* the superior 7 string 'stock.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 27, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Except when they call it the SLS headstock like it does on my CS build sheet.  Mine's not reversed, but it *is* the superior 7 string 'stock.



Just checked my custom order sheet and it's listed as "Reverse AT1 Chris Broderick headstock". It was around well before Broderick signed to Jackson so not sure why they reference his name. But yeah I've seen it called SLS as well but I think they may be slightly different as the AT1 looks like it has more curvature in the cut. When looking up SLS it looks to slight bow out more on the opposite side whereas the AT1 seems to curve in. I dunno. I do agree it's the better 7-string headstock. I don't like the idea of too much side pull tension on a headstock and more prefer straight pull. Doesn't matter as much with a locking nut but non-locking definitely!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2022)

They always cut the bow differently when they're reversed, and mine's a lot older than yours (2002). As a side note, Chris got the idea for using that headstock from playing my guitar!


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 27, 2022)

According to CMC Guitars owner (Jackson dealer), they don't have CNC templates for the 7-string stuff at the USA factory, and it's all done by hand (so essentially every production USA 7 is a Custom Shop). Hence all sevenstrings count as masterbuilds and you can't order them if you're not an endorserd artist or a dealer.

So it's not surprising that the design and sizes of the headstock vary in size. People here make a great deal, but Jackson inline 6-string headstock has never been consistent in size either. There are plenty of deviations. My two B7 headstocks are also different.

I suspect this might have changed by now, or at least it should with the AT headstocks since they're used on two production signature guitars now.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 27, 2022)

I think the AT headstock is great in isolation—really nice design. And I think it looks good on some models, but I don't typically like it on the classic Jackson shapes.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 27, 2022)

Is the Loomis/SLAT-7 headstock a different shape from the import COW7s? I think the COW7 headstock isn't really offensive in person. Maybe being reversed helps?




EDIT: The Loomis headstock is definitely slimmer than this one.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 27, 2022)

wannabguitarist said:


> Is the Loomis/SLAT-7 headstock a different shape from the import COW7s? I think the COW7 headstock isn't really offensive in person. Maybe being reversed helps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty much the same as the SLAT3-7 to me. The tuners are a bit closer, but that's it. And yeah, the Loomis headstock it's* A LOT* slimmer. In fact, looks exactly the same as the used on USA builds. Just check the tuners at the tip for reference:


----------



## Rocks256 (Jan 27, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Not a Kelly, as was to be expected, but pretty cool. This is completely based on his Custom Shop Soloist we've seen him use in clinics and recent videos (but without the weird headstock logo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow a black 7 string, nice move Ibanez.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> According to CMC Guitars owner (Jackson dealer), they don't have CNC templates for the 7-string stuff at the USA factory, and it's all done by hand (so essentially every production USA 7 is a Custom Shop). Hence all sevenstrings count as masterbuilds and you can't order them if you're not an endorserd artist or a dealer.


Classic Jackson. Owned by the biggest guitar company in the world, but still using excuses that one man operations shouldn't get away with.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Jan 28, 2022)

Apart from the headstock, that is actually really cool


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> According to CMC Guitars owner (Jackson dealer), they don't have CNC templates for the 7-string stuff at the USA factory, and it's all done by hand (so essentially every production USA 7 is a Custom Shop). Hence all sevenstrings count as masterbuilds and you can't order them if you're not an endorserd artist or a dealer.



...and that is a load of shit. I know for a fact they used the same neck CINC template for my guitar as the ones Crooks ordered before me, because I requested it and the carve is identical. They made forward AND reverse templates for the pointies, too, according to Kevin when he was still there, since they were going to do USA production Soloists before FMIC bought them.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 28, 2022)

Now that i looked at it this is basically an imported Schecter Soloist made in WMI. Only thing they lacked is SS frets.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 28, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> It is. I guarantee you they have complaints about the strings pulling out of the nut with the smaller headstock. I know someone at Jackson mentioned it to me. I had the original Japanese SLAT3-7, and this one is small by comparison.


It's tiny in comparison. I have both a SLAT3-7 and one of the newer SL7s.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 28, 2022)

Rocks256 said:


> Wow a black 7 string, nice move Ibanez.


It's a signature model, genius... It comes in the color Jeff asked for.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 28, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> ...and that is a load of shit. I know for a fact they used the same neck CINC template for my guitar as the ones Crooks ordered before me, because I requested it and the carve is identical. They made forward AND reverse templates for the pointies, too, according to Kevin when he was still there, since they were going to do USA production Soloists before FMIC bought them.



Maybe they lost them? Dunno, Jackson was a real mess back then.


----------



## mpexus (Jan 28, 2022)

The Headstock is so big it makes it totally Unbalanced, looks like its the size of the Body, its just AWFULL to me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 28, 2022)

mpexus said:


> The Headstock is so big it makes it totally Unbalanced, looks like its the size of the Body, its just AWFULL to me.


Are you familiar with the term "hyperbolic"?


----------



## mrdm53 (Jan 28, 2022)

Everyting is perfect, except the ugly headstock.

Chris Broderick's 3+4 style will be perfect for this


----------



## cardinal (Jan 29, 2022)

I think someone else mentioned this, but I think his custom shop that we all went crazy over a year ago has the same headstock. The headstock size likely isn't noticeable at all to anyone when you're actually holding the guitar and playing it.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 29, 2022)

cardinal said:


> I think someone else mentioned this, but I think his custom shop that we all went crazy over a year ago has the same headstock. The headstock size likely isn't noticeable at all to anyone when you're actually holding the guitar and playing it.



Yes, it's exactly the same.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 29, 2022)

I'd take that headstock all day long to get rid of the battery box.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 29, 2022)

It's cool, but I'm not paying $1700 for it. It looks like a bunch of other 7 strings on the market rn (some less, even the ibby prestige) with the guitar whiz loomis' name on it. Maybe if I ever see a used one at a good price.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 29, 2022)

In some level this is both a step up and step down in relation to Jeff's old sigs with Schecter. Perhaps its no coincidence that if you just change the headstock and put the name Schecter on it ppl would think that Jeff never left Schecter at all.


----------



## olejason (Jan 30, 2022)

Same, if I can snag a used one for $1200 or less I'll probably go for it just to try it out. I dig the look, nothing fancy.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 30, 2022)

Y'all must not be huge Jackson fans like me. An SL7 with those sharkfins is killer, whoever's name is on it.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 3, 2022)

What I'd like to know is why Jackson didn't include stainless steel frets on this. His Kelly has them, his old Schecters had them, and they are other present day Jacksons with them so......


----------



## metalstrike (Feb 3, 2022)

Cancer said:


> What I'd like to know is why Jackson didn't include stainless steel frets on this. His Kelly has them, his old Schecters had them, and they are other present day Jacksons with them so......


Yes I agree. Was excited when I first saw him playing this guitar months ago in that video but no SS frets might be a deal breaker for me. Don't see this as anything more that cost cutting.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 4, 2022)

Cancer said:


> What I'd like to know is why Jackson didn't include stainless steel frets on this. His Kelly has them, his old Schecters had them, and they are other present day Jacksons with them so......


The USA Loomis Kelly has them...the import Loomis Kelly (like the new 7-string signature) does not.


----------



## JimF (Feb 4, 2022)

Musiscience said:


> After Petrucci’s shovel, we now have the Loomis hockey stick
> 
> If I’d get to design a signature, I would make it look like a rake to keep the trend going.


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 4, 2022)

JimF said:


>


A man of taste I see! A connoisseur, if you will.


----------



## chris9 (Feb 4, 2022)

i have a jackson reverse 7 string and the headstock looks right as a reverse.
Not a fan of boring black though but i guess its looks mean if nothing else


----------



## cardinal (Feb 8, 2022)

Have I mentioned how bitter I am over the Jackson custom shop? Back when I was begging them to make me a 7-string Charvel or Soloist or Dinky and they said no no no, some dude there was building this monstrosity instead?








Jackson Custom Shop Master-Built Rhoad Warrior 7 Black 2019 w/OHSC/COA | Reverb


Jackson USA Custom Shop Master-Built Rhoad Warrior 7 in Black finish made in 2019 with Original Hard Shell Case. This guitar features maple neck through alder body design, with a bound ebony fingerboard and reverse headstock. Upgraded with Lundgren M7 humbuckers, controlled by 1-volume,...




reverb.com





Whyyyyyyyyyyy

But the Loomis SL7 looks really promising.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2022)

cardinal said:


> Have I mentioned how bitter I am over the Jackson custom shop? Back when I was begging them to make me a 7-string Charvel or Soloist or Dinky and they said no no no, some dude there was building this monstrosity instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing they just weren't taking orders for 7s? They've built all those before.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 8, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> I'm guessing they just weren't taking orders for 7s? They've built all those before.


Yeah, they certainly had built them before. They just declined to take any 7-string orders for a long time. I had a 7-string Charvel and just wanted them to build a duplicate, but they refused for years. At first they said it was because they would no do the Strat headstock (which clearly, they had, because my Charvel had one?). Finally I said fine, just put whatever headstock on it. And then they said nah, not taking any 7-string orders from regular customers. So I gave up and went somewhere else.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2022)

cardinal said:


> Yeah, they certainly had built them before. They just declined to take any 7-string orders for a long time. I had a 7-string Charvel and just wanted them to build a duplicate, but they refused for years. At first they said it was because they would no do the Strat headstock (which clearly, they had, because my Charvel had one?). Finally I said fine, just put whatever headstock on it. And then they said nah, not taking any 7-string orders. So I gave up and went somewhere else.


Yeah, I can't really justify using them anymore, with all the restrictions and the other available options. I had the parts made for a 7 string Dinky like I would have ordered and assembled the guitar for about 1/3 cost.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 8, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> I'm guessing they just weren't taking orders for 7s? They've built all those before.



7-strings (and monstruosities) are considered Masterbuilds for the jackson CS. Masterbuild orders are usually closed since they're overrun with orders. Most of these you see around are ordered by dealers, which seem to have green light for ordering them. I know Chondro Guitars just put a giant order of like 70 Jackson Custom Shops. No joke.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 8, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> 7-strings (and monstruosities) are considered Masterbuilds for the jackson CS. Masterbuild orders are usually closed since they're overrun with orders. Most of these you see around are ordered by dealers, which seem to have green light for ordering them. I know Chondro Guitars just put a giant order of like 70 Jackson Custom Shops. No joke.


I was trying to go through The Music Zoo because they'd been great to work with before, but ultimately they couldn't get a 7-string order in for me. 

I was so frustrated every time NAMM came around and they had a booth full of these terrible looking Masterbuild guitars that would sit around for months in a dealer's inventory unsold. I just could not understand why they would not accept a masterbuild order for a guitar that was pre-sold? 

Maybe I was asking for the wrong thing. Clearly if I'd requested a 23-fret, 7-string guitar with the top half of a Kelly and the bottom half of a Rhoads and a sailboat headstock covered with sandblasted rainbow vomit burl, maybe that would have been accepted so they could proudly show it off at NAMM.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2022)

Yeah, the Jackson Masterbuilt stuff at NAMM has been pretty awful, with a few cool ones sandwiched between them.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 8, 2022)

cardinal said:


> I was trying to go through The Music Zoo because they'd been great to work with before, but ultimately they couldn't get a 7-string order in for me.
> 
> I was so frustrated every time NAMM came around and they had a booth full of these terrible looking Masterbuild guitars that would sit around for months in a dealer's inventory unsold. I just could not understand why they would not accept a masterbuild order for a guitar that was pre-sold?
> 
> Maybe I was asking for the wrong thing. Clearly if I'd requested a 23-fret, 7-string guitar with the top half of a Kelly and the bottom half of a Rhoads and a sailboat headstock covered with sandblasted rainbow vomit burl, maybe that would have been accepted so they could proudly show it off at NAMM.



One of my guitars was just like that. Sitting around for a year at Music Zoo. When next NAMM was near I tossed them an offer and they accepted. Got it like 1500$ cheaper than initially listed. They would last hours at those prices now.

All my CS Jacksons are NAMM models, but quite "normal". It wasn't until 2018 they started to do crazy sevenstrings for NAMM showcase. Some things are cool, others...  As much as I hate vomit burl guitars, I loved the Palemoon Dinky Joe Williams made for 2019. Probably because it reminds me of my cat


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 8, 2022)

they actually have the Pro model at my local GC (Chicago). Feels pretty good, has a pleasantly thicker neck than I'd expect.


----------



## Tree (Feb 8, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> they actually have the Pro model at my local GC (Chicago). Feels pretty good, has a pleasantly thicker neck than I'd expect.


Central Chicago location? I might need to check it out


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 8, 2022)

Tree said:


> Central Chicago location? I might need to check it out


Yes sir!


----------



## StevenC (Feb 8, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> One of my guitars was just like that. Sitting around for a year at Music Zoo. When next NAMM was near I tossed them an offer and they accepted. Got it like 1500$ cheaper than initially listed. They would last hours at those prices now.
> 
> All my CS Jacksons are NAMM models, but quite "normal". It wasn't until 2018 they started to do crazy sevenstrings for NAMM showcase. Some things are cool, others...  As much as I hate vomit burl guitars, I loved the Palemoon Dinky Joe Williams made for 2019. Probably because it reminds me of my cat


2014 Skervesen called and wants their "aesthetic" back


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 9, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> One of my guitars was just like that. Sitting around for a year at Music Zoo. When next NAMM was near I tossed them an offer and they accepted. Got it like 1500$ cheaper than initially listed. They would last hours at those prices now.
> 
> All my CS Jacksons are NAMM models, but quite "normal". It wasn't until 2018 they started to do crazy sevenstrings for NAMM showcase. Some things are cool, others...  As much as I hate vomit burl guitars, I loved the Palemoon Dinky Joe Williams made for 2019. Probably because it reminds me of my cat


That one was cool, despite the burl. Dat fretboard...


----------



## Robslalaina (Feb 9, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> they actually have the Pro model at my local GC (Chicago). Feels pretty good, has a pleasantly thicker neck than I'd expect.


Maybe you didn't pay attention but do you remember if the forearm contour was as "far back" and vertical as on regular Soloists? I don't play as low as this dude but the contour is already useless to me - might as well play a Telecaster.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 9, 2022)

Robstonin said:


> Maybe you didn't pay attention but do you remember if the forearm contour was as "far back" and vertical as on regular Soloists? I don't play as low as this dude but the contour is already useless to me - might as well play a Telecaster.


unfortunately I can't remember...I will say though that in general the forearm contour doesn't matter much to me; I've owned multiple Aristides and I know some complain about the lack of forearm contour but I never noticed, AND an ex guitar teacher of mine once asked how I was able to play the Steinberger spirit I have considering it has no contour either lol.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 13, 2022)

I wonder whatever happened to this one


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 13, 2022)

kmanick said:


> I wonder whatever happened to this one



Very cool. Despite popular belief, Pablo Sanatna also built normal guitars 

Those pickup rings though...


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Very cool. Despite popular belief, Pablo Sanatna also built normal guitars
> 
> Those pickup rings though...


Heh. I put a ring on my custom 7. Adjustability is soooo much better.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 14, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Heh. I put a ring on my custom 7. Adjustability is soooo much better.



I'm sure it is. I just hate them, and since I only need to set the pickup height once, I don't need them either.


----------



## Deadspeak1 (Feb 16, 2022)

StevenC said:


> One day Jackson will figure out how to make their 7 string headstock not look dumb


They look good reversed imo


----------



## Ron Head (Feb 19, 2022)

Mine came in yesterday , initially expected to arrive in April or May , watched it for a week or 2 getting dates earlier untill the exact shipping date last thursday ... 5/5 stars to Thomann and UPS ....

Love the 26,5 " , also awesome is the allready installed push-in arm system in the 1500 series Floyd Rose . My conclusion is that this guitar does not need any modification ; it's beatifull as it is , and very comfortable overall when played . It's quite heavy though , but I don't mind ..


----------



## ChrisCYWG (Feb 19, 2022)

Ron Head said:


> Mine came in yesterday , initially expected to arrive in April or May , watched it for a week or 2 getting dates earlier untill the exact shipping date last thursday ... 5/5 stars to Thomann and UPS ....
> 
> Love the 26,5 " , also awesome is the allready installed push-in arm system in the 1500 series Floyd Rose . My conclusion is that this guitar does not need any modification ; it's beatifull as it is , and very comfortable overall when played . It's quite heavy though , but I don't mind ..
> 
> ...


Nice... Ive got my eye on this one everywhere waiting for stock... I was looking at this or the SL7A MAH, but Ive decided on this one... I see Thomann still has stock, I dumped one to my cart and then got the "Can't ship to Canada" message, so Im now stuck waiting for the online American retailers to show availability and hopefully grab one and have shipped to a drop location just inside the US border for pickup.. Im reluctant to "preorder" from anywhere because my luck usually has it as soon as I do that, someone else gets stock and Im left hanging...


----------



## olejason (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm in the same boat. Not going to do a preorder so I'll just have to wait until they start to show up in the US. How's the fretwork on the one you received?


----------



## cardinal (Feb 19, 2022)

Ron Head said:


> Mine came in yesterday , initially expected to arrive in April or May , watched it for a week or 2 getting dates earlier untill the exact shipping date last thursday ... 5/5 stars to Thomann and UPS ....
> 
> Love the 26,5 " , also awesome is the allready installed push-in arm system in the 1500 series Floyd Rose . My conclusion is that this guitar does not need any modification ; it's beatifull as it is , and very comfortable overall when played . It's quite heavy though , but I don't mind ..
> 
> ...


Man that looks awesome. Congrats!


----------



## iff (Feb 19, 2022)

Ron Head said:


> Mine came in yesterday , initially expected to arrive in April or May , watched it for a week or 2 getting dates earlier untill the exact shipping date last thursday ... 5/5 stars to Thomann and UPS ....
> 
> Love the 26,5 " , also awesome is the allready installed push-in arm system in the 1500 series Floyd Rose . My conclusion is that this guitar does not need any modification ; it's beatifull as it is , and very comfortable overall when played . It's quite heavy though , but I don't mind ..
> 
> ...



Man that looks so good!

It's a shame there's no 6 string version - I've recently been lamenting the lack of any decent all black 6 string Soloists with sharkfin inlays until you get to the USA range or the new MJ series. I'd even consider the black SLX but they decided to throw on gold hardware for some reason.


----------



## Ron Head (Feb 19, 2022)

olejason said:


> I'm in the same boat. Not going to do a preorder so I'll just have to wait until they start to show up in the US. How's the fretwork on the one you received?


It's flawless , no dead spots , nice clean ends , love'em , the whole neck actually


----------



## Ron Head (Feb 19, 2022)

iff said:


> Man that looks so good!
> 
> It's a shame there's no 6 string version - I've recently been lamenting the lack of any decent all black 6 string Soloists with sharkfin inlays until you get to the USA range or the new MJ series. I'd even consider the black SLX but they decided to throw on gold hardware for some reason.


oow , check out the family pic - on the gold theme - a bit further on


----------



## Ron Head (Feb 19, 2022)

Spend some time on better pics , sunny spells this morning :


----------



## Ron Head (Feb 19, 2022)

.. about those headstocks , just love the hockeysticks , big or small ; the Loomis is just perfect though :


----------



## Tree (Feb 19, 2022)

Damn, that looks good! I definitely don’t need it, but the GAS is building.


----------



## Rocka Rolla (Feb 19, 2022)

Those who think the headstock is too big have probably never seen one of these...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 19, 2022)

Ron Head said:


> .. about those headstocks , just love the hockeysticks , big or small ; the Loomis is just perfect though :
> View attachment 103473


 Making it thinner definitely did help a little. Way better than the fucking boat oar that is the standard 7-string.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 19, 2022)

I didn't know these are 26.5"! That's cool as hell


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 19, 2022)

Rocka Rolla said:


> Those who think the headstock is too big have probably never seen one of these...


----------



## Rotatous (Mar 16, 2022)

Ron Head said:


> .. about those headstocks , just love the hockeysticks , big or small ; the Loomis is just perfect though :
> View attachment 103473


I know this has been brought up a million times, we can all see that the headstock is clearly different than the usual 7 string Jackson headstock - but in what way/ways? In the stock photos it looks massive but here it looks skinnier/almost smaller than the other two. Is it just the photo? I'm not a Jackson guy so maybe someone can spell it out for me.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 17, 2022)

Rotatous said:


> I know this has been brought up a million times, we can all see that the headstock is clearly different than the usual 7 string Jackson headstock - but in what way/ways? In the stock photos it looks massive but here it looks skinnier/almost smaller than the other two. Is it just the photo? I'm not a Jackson guy so maybe someone can spell it out for me.



It is skinnier. It's the same as the USA 7-string version (which is the slimmest one they make). Yet people still found a way to complain


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Mar 17, 2022)

Congrats Ron - that looks great!

I decided last week that I'll be getting one of these - whenever they are in stock. I have Jeff's Schecter (one of the later models before it was discontinued - so not the tinted neck/fretboard version) and love that, so am excited about this.

Originally was unsure of getting this. Got my first Jackson (DKMG back in the mid-2000's) and the neck was/is OK, but nothing great. Last year I got a couple of the SLX Soloists, used. Just got around to getting one of them set up earlier this week. Wow - I think I'll be using this as my main guitar for a while. The neck is quite different from the DKMG - much slimmer and more comfortable.

So I'm hoping Jeff's Soloist has a neck similar to this. If so, I think I will be very happy.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 17, 2022)

Ron Head said:


> .. about those headstocks , just love the hockeysticks , big or small ; the Loomis is just perfect though :
> View attachment 103473



Good thing the Loomis headstock is slimmer. That reversed would be just *chef's kiss*.


----------



## iff (Mar 17, 2022)

Surveyor 777 said:


> Originally was unsure of getting this. Got my first Jackson (DKMG back in the mid-2000's) and the neck was/is OK, but nothing great. Last year I got a couple of the SLX Soloists, used. Just got around to getting one of them set up earlier this week. Wow - I think I'll be using this as my main guitar for a while. The neck is quite different from the DKMG - much slimmer and more comfortable.



This also surprised me about Soloists. I'd played other Jackson models in the past and had dismissed them for years because the fretboards just felt so wide. I recently happened to try a couple Soloists at a shop and found them super comfortable. I grabbed a Dinky nearby to confirm, and yep - they felt quite different, like the string spacing was much wider


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 19, 2022)

Rocka Rolla said:


> Those who think the headstock is too big have probably never seen one of these...
> 
> View attachment 103492



YIKES!!!


----------



## Rocka Rolla (Mar 19, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> YIKES!!!


In all it's demented glory...


----------



## Rocka Rolla (Mar 19, 2022)

Ola got one...


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 19, 2022)

Rocka Rolla said:


> In all it's demented glory...
> 
> View attachment 105081
> View attachment 105082
> View attachment 105083


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2022)

Ola loves it. A lot.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Mar 31, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ola loves it. A lot.




That guitar looks REALLY nice. I don't think I'll ever not love Soloists.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 31, 2022)

Looks killer.


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 31, 2022)

Okay I just got a Jackson with this style headstock and what the fuck was Jackson thinking having the last string being that huge of an angle off the nut? like seriously Gibson's are laughing at this headstock I have and it's a 6 string. It has to be something like 45 degrees off a straight pull out of the nut.


----------



## xzacx (Mar 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay I just got a Jackson with this style headstock and what the fuck was Jackson thinking having the last string being that huge of an angle off the nut? like seriously Gibson's are laughing at this headstock I have and it's a 6 string. It has to be something like 45 degrees off a straight pull out of the nut.


But it has a locking nut, so what's it matter? And even when they don't, stuff like RR1Ts have the nut cut at an angle. I've never once found any issues in like 25+ Jacksons I've owned.


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 31, 2022)

xzacx said:


> But it has a locking nut, so what's it matter? And even when they don't, stuff like RR1Ts have the nut cut at an angle. I've never once found any issues in like 25+ Jacksons I've owned.


Mine doesn't have a locking nut, the break angle is RIDICULOUS like it's comical looking at it. Then again it's a Chinese king V from like 10 years ago.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 31, 2022)

Assuming there's sufficient down force on the string, it shouldn't matter as long as the nut was cut with a round file (and definitely not if it's a locking nut).


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 4, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Mine doesn't have a locking nut, the break angle is RIDICULOUS like it's comical looking at it. Then again it's a Chinese king V from like 10 years ago.



That's Jackson's stated reason for the bigger headstocks when they're not reversed.


----------

